# Micro airpod qui fonctionne mal



## BigDaddyGil (10 Décembre 2020)

J’ai le micro de mon airpod 2 gauche qui fonctionne très mal. Si je suis en gestion automatique mes interlocuteurs au téléphone me disaient que parfois on m’entendait mal... j’ai donc via la configuration forcé une fois à gauche et une fois à droite, à droite fonctionnement normal mais a gauche on m’entend de tres loin (genre comme si je murmurais).

je ne sais pas ou est le micro donc pour commencer je ne sais pas quelle partie nettoyer pour tester voir si c’est un bouchon physique. J’imagine que si le nettoyage ne fonctionne pas il faudra que je rachète un ecouteur ? Mais avant ca j’aimerais tenter le nettoyage.


----------

